# Pooh Staining Skin



## annelizabeth (Apr 20, 2004)

My DD who is 7m excussivly breastfed has green poohs- no biggy there ----But they stain her skin. We started CD 2m ago and since then it has become a bit of a problem. We put zinc on for skin protection but her butt is still green!!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Hmm - my dd is also 7 months, she is mostly bfed, but gets a bit of solids occasionally. I've not had problems with poo staining her skin (except the time she had carrots - but that's a different story) If her poo is green, I believe that is a sign that she is not getting a good balance of foremilk and hindmilk - you may want to post on the breastfeeding forum about this.

As for the staining, be careful what kinds of creams you use on her because some of them are bad to use with CD - desitin I know is a big nono. They leave a horrible residue on cloth. I know there are many barrier creams you can use - you may want to ask on the diapering board about that.

sorry I can't be of any help, mainly I wanted to bump this up for you so maybe someone can help you.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Sometimes I also have a hard time wiping all the poop off my baby's bottom, and there will be discoloration on her skin too. But it all comes out in the bath, so when plain ol' wipes won't cut it, I give her a quick bath.
Your cream could create absorbency problems with cloth dipes, though, and/or even making it harder to wipe her good and clean after a poop.

green poop is sometimes a sign of foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, but not always. If it looks greenish in the diaper, but yellow on the wipe, it's probably fine. As always, what matters is that baby is gaining and developing normally.


----------



## annelizabeth (Apr 20, 2004)

i'm not worried about the green poohs, i was at a conference with Dr, Jack Newman and he said as long as a babe is gaining normally, then it is rapid transport.

I had no idea about the effects on the cloth- no wonder they havn't been washing well.


----------



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

my dd's poops have always been yellowish and they always stain her skin.

what does that mean??? why are they yellowish/orange?


----------



## beebs (May 1, 2003)

my DD's poops have varied from yellow to green to orangish. i don't know what's causing the staining, but i've always washed DD's butt under running water. i think wiping too much causes irritation, but i never thought that just wiping would get her clean, especially in her labia and vagina. maybe washing your DD under water would cut down on the staining?


----------

